# Harvest Moon



## SimplyE (Apr 6, 2009)

I did everything wrong with this one in that (a) I used an FO that I had never used (b) I used a technique that I had never used, and (c) I "tried" layering mica between the "hill" and the "sky".  I am rather giddy with it turned out though!!!  The FO is called "harvest moon" from NG.


----------



## goodchroma (Apr 6, 2009)

How cool!


----------



## jbarad (Apr 6, 2009)

that is gorgeous, I might have to give that a try LOL


----------



## Sibi (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG, I LOVE it!!!!  How cool is that and it has the perfect name!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

:shock: 

How did you get that circle in there?  A pre-made cylinder of soap...?


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 6, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> How did you get that circle in there?  A pre-made cylinder of soap...?



 Yeah, premade by me!  I made a plain batch the night before of the same soap and put in some TD.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Very creative!


----------



## rszuba (Apr 6, 2009)

those are gorgeous, very cool.


----------



## vivcarm (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Apr 6, 2009)

That is so creative! I think it turned out wonderful


----------



## LJA (Apr 6, 2009)

That is ten kinds of cool!


----------



## TessC (Apr 6, 2009)

What an awesome soap, that's just gorgeous and so very clever!


----------



## shutejute (Apr 6, 2009)

Now that's impressive!  Love that patchy "sky" and full harvest moon.  Just awesome!
Shutejute


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2009)

SimplyE....WOW!!!  What a wonderful idea for a soap!  Looks amazing...very clever  

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Apr 6, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  WOW!!!  :shock: 

i absoloutely LOVE it!!!

monet


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks all!  You guys make me blush!   

It was fun!  I have a couple of interesting ideas up my sleeve, too...


----------



## MsBien (Apr 6, 2009)

Very impressive, I love how it looks.


----------



## heartsong (Apr 6, 2009)

*x*

if i may ask you how you made the sky patchy?  it would be so pretty if you could do a blue and white cloud sky, too!

i could se a soap with a golden brown for a beach, aqua for the sea, yellow for the sun and sky blue and white for the sky.

isn't it amazing how your imagination can run away from you? LOL!

that's some pretty cool soap!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW.. that is one of the most gorgeous soaps I have ever seen.It is surreal to me , I love it.. You Rock..

Kitn


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> if i may ask you how you made the sky patchy?  it would be so pretty if you could do a blue and white cloud sky, too!
> 
> i could se a soap with a golden brown for a beach, aqua for the sea, yellow for the sun and sky blue and white for the sky.
> 
> ...



LOL!!!  The patchy is where the colored soap was supposed to be a swirl, but turned into a seized mess!  Turned out okay, fortunately!  I just hope the moon does not separate.  Time will tell.

The beach scene you describe will have to definitely take some planning!!!  I will work on that though.

Thanks you guys!  I was happy with how it turned out.


----------



## surf girl (Apr 7, 2009)

Too cool, SimplyE!  Looks just like a rising moon.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> if i may ask you how you made the sky patchy?  it would be so pretty if you could do a blue and white cloud sky, too!
> 
> i could se a soap with a golden brown for a beach, aqua for the sea, yellow for the sun and sky blue and white for the sky.
> 
> ...



Oh I would love to see someone do that soap - hmmm - I might have to buy one....


----------



## honor435 (Apr 7, 2009)

how do you get the circle in there?


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 7, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> how do you get the circle in there?



I made a plain batch the night before and put it in a 1" PVC pipe.  I am hoping that it sticks and does not pull away.  Crossing fingers!


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 8, 2009)

Simply E, that's simply gorgeous! Really beautiful soap.
And Monet, maybe you could do the surf and sand version? I would love to see pics of it!


----------



## Jola (Apr 8, 2009)

that is quite super!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I think your moon will be fine ,I have added whole tops to a batch and they stayed.

Kitn


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				SimplyE said:
			
		

> heartsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That happened to me a couple times too  But I love the end result!!
I love your soap, they are beautiful.


----------



## TuxedoKat (Feb 5, 2012)

I realize I'm reviving a thread from a few years back - but I just had to comment. This soap is just lovely! I love the little hill. What a great looking soap!


----------



## Bama (Feb 5, 2012)

Simply E that is a fantastic creation you have made. I have some Harvest Moon I havent tried from NG. I was wondering if it changed the color  of the soap batter as it looks so red. Did you say it seized up on you. Also How do you like the smell?


----------



## craftgirl08 (Feb 5, 2012)

That soap looks so WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 5, 2012)

I love it!  You made clouds, that is amazing.


----------



## kerzuke (Feb 8, 2012)

Really beautiful soap


----------



## MegaSoap (Jun 15, 2012)

wow these look so awesome!  very creative!!!


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 18, 2012)

These are amazing!!!


----------



## shellytron (Aug 5, 2012)

I think this looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow... a landscape in a soap! I wouldn't want to use that I would frame it! Really beautiful!  :mrgreen:


----------



## cassy63 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazing! Love it..


----------



## countymounty22 (Aug 21, 2012)

That soap looks great!!!  Way to try new things.  Like I always say, "even if the cake falls, it is still cake.  Lets eat.  Don't be afraid to try new techniques and recipes.


----------



## ewenique (Aug 22, 2012)

Couldn't have turned out better!


----------

